# Why does a Coyote Howl at the Moon



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

All coyote hunters should know--- Why does a coyote howl at the moon.

We may get some strange answers.lol.

awprint:


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

They howl when the moon is NOT out or full, so I don't think they are Howling at the moon. It's just when there is enough light to take there picture.
Unless your talking about werewolves....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Why are you out there with your pants down for so long Cat ?

You knew I'd say that didn't you ? awprint:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I knew you were gonna say that. :doh:

awprint:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

because they can


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Why are you out there with your pants down for so long Cat ?
> 
> You knew I'd say that didn't you ? awprint:


Wait what...... I must have missed something...... Do tell.......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What happens up high in the Great Colorado Rocky Mountains , stays up high in the Great Colorado Rocky Mountains..LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This is sounding more suspicious...... If I did not know better.... lol.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

In our area "el aullido del coyote" is to let the chupacabra know where to hunt safely :smile:


----------

